# lost shipment



## Bigmoose (Sep 12, 2009)

No spam, just a question.  I recently had a $30 order on Etsy.  I have just been contacted by the customer that 2 weeks after tracking says package was delivered that they did not get it.  They do not seem to hold me to any fault, just wanted information to go after the post office with.  I have an account with USPS and printed the shipping label (flat rate box) online so it came with delivery conformation.  The address was to a apartment.  This is a first for me.  What would be the right thing for me to do in this situation?  I have given them all the info they asked for and told them I am sorry this happened and asked they keep me informed.

Any thoughts?

Bruce


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 12, 2009)

if i were your customer, i'd feel reassured.  you have to remember, they are worried about getting scammed, too (not saying you don't realize this).  i'd feel better, knowing that the seller actually shipped it, and didn't just take my money and run.

the delivery confirmation does state it's been delivered or anything?  how long's it been?


----------



## SilverMaple (Sep 12, 2009)

Have they checked with neighbors?  I've had orders I've sent 'picked up' by neighbors after delivery; usually by a well-meaning neighbor who doesn't want it to sit out in the rain, etc. and often forgotten.  Once by someone to stole the package.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 13, 2009)

DElivery confirmation just means the postman confirms it has been dropped off. It does not mean they left it w/ the person it was addressed to or even with a person at all. They could have laid it on the door step. 

Without insurance, you are not obligated to replace it. I probably would though, just to go above & beyond their expectations.


----------



## MsBien (Sep 14, 2009)

I'd be inclined to send them another shipment too, partly because they DIDN'T ask for that.  As a customer I'd be thrilled to be treated that way.

Stacie


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

If they have exhausted all other possibility's , neighbors etc . I would send a replacement . They will likely  tell friends and family what an awesome business ethic you have and that lost order will be more than made up for .

Kitn


----------



## Bigmoose (Sep 17, 2009)

*lost shipment update*

From my orignal post you know I had an order that delivery conformation said was delivered at the end of August.  Well the customer contacted me yesterday and said the package arrived earlier that day and she was very excited to finally have it.  Hmmmmmm.  Anyone else ever have this happen to them?

Bruce


----------



## Rosey (Sep 17, 2009)

could it be that the people that got it sent it back and it just sat for a while before coming back to her? Strange!


----------



## SilverMaple (Sep 17, 2009)

Did the delivery person hit the wrong button on the machine?  Perhaps they meant to try delivery later if nobody was home, and hit 'delivery confirmation' instead?


----------

